# Avanafil peptide or similar



## mass3000 (May 5, 2016)

I'm off cycle right now and having issues keeping up with my end of the bargain(no drive). So I ordered avanafil from PG, but 1hr after administration my freaking sugar dropped like I just did 10ui slin. Hard onset drop of sugar, this has happened three for three. Has anyone had similar effects. I've have blood work done and I am boarder line hypoglycemic so I always watch my diet/intake. But fuck this is like a slin rage ride for a solid hour of throwing down carbs.


----------



## *Bio* (May 10, 2016)

Why not switch to Tadalafil?


----------



## ASHOP (May 11, 2016)

*Bio* said:


> Why not switch to Tadalafil?



That's what I would do too. I'd be real careful of using something that makes you hypo every time you use it.


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> That's what I would do too. I'd be real careful of using something that makes you hypo every time you use it.





Good advice


----------

